# Boot Environments TUI Wrapper



## JoseMR (Jul 14, 2018)

Hello, a FreeBSD enthusiast here still in heavy learning, my apologies if this is not the right place for post.

I just wanted to share a very simple yet tiny utility to ease common Boot Environments tasks from a text user interface (TUI). I think it may be useful for some newcomers and for quick BE replication and restores on demand without having to deal with very long names and paths. I personally combined it with zfsnap and password-less key SSH auth for easy remote BE backups but not limited to.

This tiny tool is just a dialog wrapper around the well known beadm utility plus zfs send/receive with xz compression, but gzip can also be used.

Please note that I'm not a programmer so I'm really sorry if the underlying code may look clunky/ugly, though any feedback on how I can improve this little tool is very much welcome.

The source is hosted at GitHub

Best regards.


----------

